# How anyone fish the pay lake on 53 near farmont ga?



## cfishluver44 (Aug 30, 2009)

the old lady let me fish that lake and I caught the biggest catfish I have caught in my life. I know their is a few hater of pay lakes. but the one I fish has monster fish. but it is well stock with shad. 50 or 60 plus size call that place home


----------



## brett30030 (Aug 30, 2009)

Boo got shot!


----------



## CardsFan (Aug 30, 2009)

cfishluver, you must be a cruel person to leave us in suspense like that.  The question on everyone's mind is -

HOW BIG WAS THE CATFISH???!!!!


Congrats on the personal best and post a pic if you got one! 

BTW, KC's sure has some awesome biscuits in Fairmont.


----------



## Tim L (Aug 30, 2009)

Whats the name of the lake?


----------



## robinleeanne (Aug 30, 2009)

Its called Glass Lake!! And yes, it has huge Cats in it! I caught one from the Jon Boat last year and it was pulling me around the lake as i was reeling it in!! And the old folks that run the place make you want to set around and talk for hours!! They are soooo sweet!!!


----------



## Hawkeye7 (Aug 30, 2009)

*Catfish Lake*

Are you speaking about Glass Lake on Hwy 53 just outside of Calhoun toward Fairmount? If so, when have you fished it last? The lady that owned the lake passed away over a year ago. I've heard rumor that the property has sold. I don't know if it's open to fish anymore or not. You have one thing right, they were good people. Has anyone fished in recently? It sure was a good place to take kids for a fun day.


----------



## secondseason (Aug 30, 2009)

J.W. Beale has a pay catfish pond just outside of Fairmount.  I haven't fished there in 20 years but it used to be awesome.


----------



## robinleeanne (Aug 30, 2009)

I was there last October right b4 it closed for winter and the old man was running it! Not sure what the status of the old lady was at that point! I sure hope thats just a rumor!! They are realy sweet people!!!


----------



## cfishluver44 (Aug 31, 2009)

cfishluver44 said:


> the old lady let me fish that lake and I caught the biggest catfish I have caught in my life. I know their is a few hater of pay lakes. but the one I fish has monster fish. but it is well stock with shad. 50 or 60 plus size call that place home



It was over 2 foot long and weigh between 20 and 30 pound. It was a blue channel cat. I have the only pics in myspace profile myspace/adamdebord I broke two chair in the process of cathing her


----------



## CardsFan (Aug 31, 2009)

cfishluver44 said:


> It was over 2 foot long and weigh between 20 and 30 pound. It was a blue channel cat. I have the only pics in myspace profile myspace/adamdebord I broke two chair in the process of cathing her



Your profile is set to private so nobody can see your catfish pic.  Oh well, congrats anyway!


----------



## Tim L (Aug 31, 2009)

is it just cats or do they have carps too?


----------



## big_bird (Aug 31, 2009)

glass lake is just outside Calhoun, ga. i have fished there many times over the years and never caught a carp there. but then i have never asked if any are there.  it is open from april till october!

nice lake.

take 53 east out of calhoun and it is on the right. hard to miss.


----------



## cfishluver44 (Aug 31, 2009)

CardsFan said:


> Your profile is set to private so nobody can see your catfish pic.  Oh well, congrats anyway!



I set it public sorry


----------



## ABAC33 (Sep 1, 2009)

there is another pay lake in gillespie holler closer to fairmount on 53, or well used to be, think its still open to public.   is this the lake or is it the glass lake everyone else is talkin bout?


----------



## Tim L (Sep 1, 2009)

big_bird said:


> glass lake is just outside Calhoun, ga. i have fished there many times over the years and never caught a carp there. but then i have never asked if any are there.  it is open from april till october!
> 
> nice lake.
> 
> take 53 east out of calhoun and it is on the right. hard to miss.



Thanks, it seems you learn about a new lake everyday...


----------



## Lorren68 (Sep 1, 2009)

The lake just east of Calhoun is Glass lake it is open march to October,  The lake that is west of Fairmount is JW Beals Catfish lake, they hold catfish tournaments on Saturdays.  Both lakes are located on HWY 53 between Calhoun and Fairmount.  There is also a pay lake located in Sonoroville off of shoap lake road I belive it is called "Lake We Like It" it is a multi-species lake (Bass, Bream,Crappie,catfish)


----------



## CardsFan (Sep 1, 2009)

I have never heard anyone ever mention Salacoa Creek Park off 156 outside Ranger, GA.   I stopped by there earlier this summer by pure chance and it looked like it might be good for bass and bluegill (although I dodn't fish it).     Is it a poor lake for fishing?


----------



## Lorren68 (Sep 3, 2009)

CardsFan said:


> I have never heard anyone ever mention Salacoa Creek Park off 156 outside Ranger, GA.   I stopped by there earlier this summer by pure chance and it looked like it might be good for bass and bluegill (although I dodn't fish it).     Is it a poor lake for fishing?



Salaco was drawn down and some work done on the dam and some other areas, the last few times I have fished it the fishing was just plain bad.  On a side note take my report with a grain of salt as I am not the greatest fisherman by any stretch of the imagination


----------



## big_bird (Sep 3, 2009)

lots of carp in salacola creek park. some good bass have been caught in the back part of the lake. need a boat.


----------



## gabulldog (Sep 3, 2009)

salacola creek park is a nice lake i have fished there a few times  its a no gas lake has bass cats carp and bigs yellow perch


----------



## Lorren68 (Sep 4, 2009)

gabulldog said:


> salacola creek park is a nice lake i have fished there a few times  its a no gas lake has bass cats carp and bigs yellow perch



that is incorrect salacoa is an idle speed only lake, I use my outboard all the time.


----------



## robuga (Sep 4, 2009)

Lorren68 said:


> that is incorrect salacoa is an idle speed only lake, I use my outboard all the time.



Yep he is correct.I done pretty good around the docks catching some crappie,not very big but give it time to rebuild on the fish after they drained it for the rebuild of the dam.I also caught a nice bass and believe it or not I was using a brim as bait and trying for cats and caught a 6 lb. large mouth bass off of the dock.I was like wow.First time for everything..


----------

